# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  22 и 23.04.2015г.  Перерывы  связи у  абонентов  АТС Стошаны Пинского района.

## ByFly

22 и 23 апреля 2015г.  с 16.00 до 23.00  в связи с проводимыми работами будут перерывы связи продолжительностью до 1 часа.
	Приносим извинения за временные неудобства. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

